# Giaches de Wert part 2 trend:the more i listen the more i find him amazing!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Are you whit me on this please ,hoping i dont have to beg for approval of his skill his excellence in the art of motets and madrigali
in french i would says ''le grand art qui caresse l'ame embrasse l'esprit, parle a l'âme'' = please someone translate this statement please..

Ahh the artform of madrigalist half singer/half poet/existenciiialist sometime manierism in aa good way and dissonant beyong from incredible, long live Flanders vivre la flandre vive les art danke

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes very good, this evening I'm enjoying this









Musica Secreta are an interesting group, their _raison d'être_ is some research which shows that in the C16 and C17 music was often (their word) transposed up for women only ensembles. They project a bit too forcefully for my own ideal, but really they're so good at diction that I can tolerate it.

I think that I prefer women's voices to men's, and higher pitches to lower. The higher the pitch, the more the harmonies seem to have an impact. And lower ensembles sometimes smell of the church, of chant.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is quite impressive i love Giaches de Wert, to me in the gesualdo of flemish im talking of his madrigalls, there not as bold as gesualdo but quite daring smart polyphony, i like also De Wert Motets, there are elaborated in a way refined and pleasing for my ear i will try your subjection Mandryka.De Wert is one of my favorite, a great one a monolith of a composer to be discover or re-discovered!!!

Mandryka what do you think of Paul Van Nevel and Erik van Nevel ,as devotion to polyphony of benelux goes obscur and not so obscur, to me these dude are hero savior of polyphony they made me discoveredd so mutch music, perhaps there well know in netherland, to me these guys or real hero and savior of great great music(neologism needed).They never seized to impressed me imagine this there next to nothing Johannes Matelart, if these guys read me perhaps i says perhaps father or son Nevel will take on a challenge and do a full album of long lost Matelart, if they did not done it allready. Erik is just as skill as Paul music flows in there blood wheter it italian polyphony of Pomponio Nenna the utter closest one may think of sound Gesualdo(early era to mid that is 1-4 libers) and excelled.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I saw Paul van Nevel give a concert last year and was very impressed by the beauty of the sound, and the professionalism, the polish, the accuracy, of the singing, it was unforgettable really. I've got a ticket to see him again in Antwerp in August.

To some extent I think Paul van Nevel is a sort of Bjorn Schmelzer _avant la lettre_. He does his own thing with very obscure music sometimes, bold and adventurous singing. Of course Schmelzer is infliuenced by Marcel Peres and anthropological ideas in a way that Nevel isn't, but nevertheless they are kindred spirits. Both wokaholics too.

There's a recording that Erik von Nevel released last year of de Rore, a live recording. It is exciting, I mean it captures the feel of a fun concert very well. They recite the text before each motet, I split the spoken word parts away with Audacity, music file processing software. I know someone who won't listen to Currende Consort, he things they sing crudely and in a way which isn't poetic, and I can see where he's coming from, I just think that sometimes what they do is, for all that, quite thrilling.

That recording from Musica Secreta has been playing all day in my house, I like it very much. But voices are a personal thing, everyone reacts differently as you know.









Huelgas Ensemble are having a three day festival in June, in a place called Talant, there's a medieval church there, and I think it's quite accessible from Dijon. I'm quite tempted to go, I'm not sure I can make it. The details are on his website

https://www.huelgasensemble.be/index.php?Itemid=80


----------

